# A few of my soaps



## Suds MacKenzie (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have anything resembling a proper photo setup, since I recently made a long-distance move, so please forgive the second-rate photographs.



 





 





 


Same bar, different color schemes.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 8, 2010)

Your soaps are beautiful!  I would love to sniff them.  Great swirls!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 8, 2010)

Great soaps!  My pictures are generic too...I am not artsy at all.
I will be working on my wrapping today because I need couple of gifts and I want to make it presentable.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 8, 2010)

very nice! love that white and yellow one, what is the scent?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are great!! I love your labels- they're fun!


----------



## Suds MacKenzie (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.



			
				honor435 said:
			
		

> very nice! love that white and yellow one, what is the scent?



That's Piña Colada-scented, it smells great!

Top-to-bottom, the scents are:
Piña Colada
Body by Victoria smell-alike
Tea-Tree, scented with tea-tree essential oil.
Eucalyptus essential oil and lemon essential oil, it smells fantastic
Coffee Bean
Frozen Margarita (currently my most popular scent)



			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Those are great!! I love your labels- they're fun!



Thank you  I'm getting pretty good at tying bows.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 8, 2010)

The swirls are awesome.  Cute labels.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are wonderful and your labels are absolutely charming - not generic at all....


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2010)

Love 'em! Great soaps!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 11, 2010)

How do you make labels like that?  Do you have it made or print by yourself?


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice soaps!


----------



## Suds MacKenzie (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and compliments, everyone!



			
				dubnica said:
			
		

> How do you make labels like that?  Do you have it made or print by yourself?



I design and print them, myself. The labels are printed on 65lb slightly textured stock. I bought a little paper guillotine that I use to cut them nice and straight, then I manually fold the ends so they wrap around the bar, apply a little glue stick, and voila!

I'm actually pretty proud of coming up with a way to make nice wrap-around labels. The process is simple, but I felt pretty clever when I first tried it and it worked out just the way I wanted it to


----------



## cwarren (Sep 7, 2010)

Very Nice ; Love the swirls !!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2010)

Some lovely soaps there.  :wink:


----------



## sygrid (Sep 13, 2010)

Soaps really look wonderful.. really pretty


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## Suds MacKenzie (Nov 12, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Very nice! Good job!



Thanks, and thanks to everyone else for the compliments.


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

the marbling is super lovely.


----------



## Acme (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just getting around to looking at some of the soap pictures. Yours are great and so are the wrappers.


----------

